# Rip gg



## PassingThru

One heck of a singer.

https://www.beaumontenterprise.com/...m_source=CMS Sharing Button&utm_medium=social


----------



## GSMAN

Great vocalist! I learned about him when he was with the famous trumpet player Bill Chase (my picture profile by the way). I bet he was glad he left the Chase band when he did. Most of the band was killed in a plane crash but GG had left the band by then.


----------

